# Kontakt Video Tutorial: How To Remove Unwanted Frequencies + FREE Kontakt Library



## Dave Hilowitz (May 11, 2019)

In this video, I show how to use spectral editing to clean up a sample so that I can make a Kontakt instrument. The instrument I make in the video is a free download (link in YouTube video description).


----------

